# 69 Raleigh Chopper Mk-1 3+2



## nycet3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Drove up to the Granite State from southern Mass for this original beauty. Bought from a very cool member here.
Needs a couple tiny things. Stoked to tear it down and have at it. Going to clean up beautifully.
Coming with me back to Toronto.


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see that detailed out! Love the color too!


----------



## Wcben (Aug 6, 2016)

I loved mine!  Mine was same color, high back sissy bar, 10 speed.... Such great memories of that bike....I still have road tar in my knee from 40 years ago because that bike didn't corner as well as my road bike but, man, I loved that bike... I will own one again!


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Seat is in really nice shape.


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 20, 2016)

Great bike always  wanted one of those great find


----------



## brownksh (Nov 7, 2016)

If  you ever think of selling please let me know 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

